# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  vào web được nhưng không đăng nhập vitalk đuộc

## quanvm

các bác xem tình trạng này ntn?

máy điện thoại vẫn vào được mạng = wap nhưng khi đăng nhập vitalk thì báo kiểm tra kết nối và không có gprs..

giúp mình với

----------


## vanphongquanphunhuan

* giao diện kết nối của wap đối với mạng viettel là viettel_wap, còn đối với vitalk thì không sử dụng giao diện này...
* muốn vitalk kết nối được gprs, bạn phải tiến hành chuyển giao diện kết nối của ứng dụng java trên máy về viettel_gprs (đối với từng dòng máy thì có những cách thiết đặt cụ thể khác nhau)
bạn thử xem sao nhé, cứ điều chỉnh ở phần network setting bên trong java setting là được !
chúc bạn thành công ^_^

----------

